# Security in /home

## the.real.kabel

Hello,

I spended a lot of time while trying and reseaching how to set the rights in Linux. I need an user that is allowed to write/read/modify in other home folders. So I putted this user into a special group, called admin. I did 

```
chown user:admin /home/user 
```

 and 

```
chmod 775 -R /home/user
```

 but when I connect through ftp as this user i cannot get into other /home I always get an error like this: 

```
Command:   CWD /user1/

Response:   550 /user1/: No such file or directory
```

well user1 is a link to /home/user1, it is placed in the /home of the User having more rights than "normal" users.

Do you have any idea where I did something wrong? because it isn't working.

I would be pleased if somebody could help me.

greetz,

kabel

----------

## nekromancer

This is just a guess but maybe the ftp configuration is set to put you in a chroot jail. Basically you cannot get out of the home dir of the logged in user. It could be that.

----------

